# Kubota M59 - Purchase Close



## falk781

Ok guys...need some help... Looking for a midsized machine to do landscaping, tree removal and a few other items associated with a small business. Found this new M59 and have been pricing it...

Options-
* Work Light Package
* Hydraulic Piping front and rear
* 84 " Bucket in Frt and 24" in rear
* Hood Guard

Base Prices....
Dealer # 1 - 48,500
Dealer # 2 - 50,915
Dealer # 3 - 50,032

Machines are equal, what are your thoughts on this? Is it a good machine? Trying to take advantage of 0% for 5 years... & 15% down.


----------



## Lamar Holland

sad thing is, I had the machine that this 59 replaced , the L 48. 7 years and the 48 was flawless, not a single problem happened and I wasn't afraid to work it.... My problem now is,, here in new england the 59's start a lot higher than the numbers you are quoting.. Which means to me, to buy a Terex or Jcb full sized machine, because right now, there are two dealers, one each of terex and jcb,, advertising 55,000 for a 14 ft hoe.. One has the extenda hoe included. Pretty hard to pay this kind of money for the kubota, (knowing they don't break down) vs a full size machine for the same dollars.


----------



## falk781

Do you think this machine is capable enough for the task, as well as field tilling etc, with the Backhoe removed? I can buy a used full zize back hoe for the same price or less. I'm concerned with it being underpowered.

I'm not really sure with this, although it is a real nice machine.


----------



## Lamar Holland

No, I wouldn't even think twice if it can or can't.. that machine will do that work without even breaking a sweat,,, Mine surprised all the supposed pro's that were lifetime farmers,, No doubt about the "commercial" designed Kubota's...


----------



## falk781

Well.... I purchased it.... after a long fought out negotiation process.... I'm now waiting for the hydraulic thumb and will post pictures soon. Haven't seen many around, probably because they are so expensive.... but I think they are getting desperate to sell them.

Does anyone know where I can get a service manual for the M59 TLB?

They are supposed to deliver it on Wednesday...


----------



## Lamar Holland

congradulations, you won't be sorry once you see what that machine can do. where in the US are you located with this new machine?


----------



## falk781

Well... I'm in PA, but it wont be delivered until Wednesday because the thumb is being shipped from Ohio. I'll be sure and post some pics to this thread once it arrives.

One thing I can tell you, larger Kubota machines are not cheap. Since nobody seems to know what the financing will be for August, it wasn't worth the risk to loose the 0% if I waited past today.


----------



## Lamar Holland

when I bought my L 48 several years back,, I had to obtain it from Pennsylvania also.. The dealers here in New England just won't budge off of msrp and some go over it... I still believe at heart, that most of them get together for lunch somewhere and decide to keep prices high. This way. no matter where one looks, the pricing is pretty much the same,, When someone told me of a large dealer in PA, I called and ordered the 48 istantly. I won't post the difference here,, I did this on several nets in the past and it causes/caused long threads and many hard feelings... I will say the difference,, including sales tax and delivery, were more than "substantial" to say the least,..


----------



## falk781

I understand what you are saying, before I go into it any deeper, let me get the machine.... I bought it on Thursday and it still hasn't moved from the place it was when I signed the papers.... at least as of yesterday...


----------



## falk781

*Pics!!!!!*

Ready for your comments!!! This thing is insane


----------



## falk781

another


----------



## falk781

*Pics!!!!!*

another


----------



## Live Oak

Right now, the comment that comes to my mind is SUUUUUUWEEEEEEEEEET!!! :thumbsup: :cheers:


----------



## falk781

*Pics!!!!!*

another


----------



## chrpmaster

TF took the words right out of my mouth! That is a great looking machine. Congratulations on the new tractor!:smiles:


----------



## urednecku

That is NICE. 
I look forward to the day I can put a BH on my M7040!!


----------



## falk781

The great thing is that the yard looks like a scud missle hit it. More pics on the way..... Not looking forward to changing the 48 Qts of oil in the HST system....... 10 Qts in the axle and about 11 Qts in the motor......


----------



## urednecku

I hear ya. The first service on my M7040 was right @ $500. I let the shop do it, (mostly because of the warranty) they changed ALL fluids & filters, but still...:dazed:


----------



## RAH

You guys are tough on New England dealers. I bought mine (M59) this year loaded with rear remotes and grapple bucket in northern New England for right around 50K. MSRP on Kabota's web site is over 64K with rear remotes.


----------

